# StandAlone & DB im Intranet [Ehem.: Beratung für Einstei



## greck (14. Mrz 2006)

Hallo, Leute. Für die Kenner ist meine Frage bestimmt schnell beantwortet, danke im Voraus.
Die Frage: Wie gehe ich am besten vor (welche SW-Architektur bzw. welche Technologien am besten einzusetzen sind), wenn ich ein Applikation-Code für Browser-Kommunikation verwenden möchte? Klarer ausgedrückt: Ich habe eine StandAlone-Anwendung mit DB-Zugriff. Mochte die Anfrage-Formulare im Intranet stellen und die Anwendungslogik wiederverwenden, ohne das Programm selbst zu starten. D. h. derselbe DB-Zugriff, bloss mit dem Browser statt GUI  als Client.

_[Edit by Beni: Titel verändert]_


----------



## greck (15. Mrz 2006)

Habe nachgeforscht und folgende Meinung gebildet: Ich könnte meine Anwendungslogik als Beans speichern und in JSP importieren, eine JSP-Engine zum Webserver dazuinstallieren und schon sollte es gehen. Oder habe ich was wichtiges vergessen? Vielleicht gibt es einfachere bzw. effizientere Lösungen? Kann jemand meine Vermutungen bestätigen/wiederlegen? Wäre echt nett von Euch.


----------



## bronks (15. Mrz 2006)

Wahrscheinlich hat Dir auf Deinen ersten Post niemand geantwortet, weil die Frage schon ein ziemliches chaos ist. Architektur ist eine sehr umfangreiches Thema. Dafür findet man für alle Anwendungsfälle BestPractices. Es bleibt trotzdem ein Thema in welches man sich mühevoll einarbeiten muß. Standard ist 

Schau am besten bei Google mit folgenden Suchbegriffen: mvc best practice web application java


----------



## greck (16. Mrz 2006)

Ich versuche meine Aufgabe klar zu beschreiben:
Java-Programm mit DB-Anbindung, GUI für Eingabeformulare 
Später sollen Formulare im Intranet die gleiche Funktion bereitstellen
D.h. Frontend-Austausch, die Logik will ich behalten. Wie gehe ich am besten vor? Ich habe gegoogelt und folgendes scheint mir nötig zu sein:
1. GUI-Elemente sollen als Beans programmiert werden für Weiterverwendung in WebApp? Hängen Beans irgendwie mit MVC zusammen?
2. Die Anwendungslogik soll ebenfalls als Beans vorliegen (oder doch EJB?) für Einbindung in WebApp?
3. Muss die WebApp durch JSP realisiert sein oder gibts da was passenderes/einfacheres (Applets)?


----------



## Gumble (16. Mrz 2006)

Am besten du machst vielleicht gleich eine WebStart Applikation? Als Schnittstelle, Frontend<>Backend, bieten sich Webservices an. Ansonsten
jsp/jsf--Beans--Webservice--Logic--DB 
Wobei die Beans selber keine grosse Logik haben - nur eben eine Zwischen-und JSP-Zugangsschicht darstellen. 

Kann aber auch falsch liegen, bin noch kein sehr erfahrener Webentwickler  :autsch:


----------



## bronks (16. Mrz 2006)

greck hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich versuche meine Aufgabe klar zu beschreiben:
> Java-Programm mit DB-Anbindung, GUI für Eingabeformulare
> Später sollen Formulare im Intranet die gleiche Funktion bereitstellen
> D.h. Frontend-Austausch, die Logik will ich behalten. Wie gehe ich am besten vor? [/list]


Einmal Logik und zweimal GUI. Das schreit nach EJB und Webservice, wenn man es ordentlich machen will. Da läuft das GUI unabhängig von der Logik.

Am besten mal dieses Tut durchkauen: http://www.netbeans.org/kb/50/quickstart-j2ee.html

Wenn es läuft und funktioniert, dann machst Du das mit Deiner eigenen Datenbank, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.

Wenn das läuft, dann ließt Du Dir mindestens dashier durch um zu verstehen, was da genau abläuft: http://java.sun.com/j2ee/tutorial/1_3-fcs/index.html

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## greck (16. Mrz 2006)

Web Start kommt nicht in Frage, da der Anwender möglichkeit haben soll die Daten anzuschauen ohne JRE zu installieren. Webservice ist zu komplex für diese Sache, da es nur ein Paar Formulare sind. Der wirlkiche Hammer ist die Logik, die Daten verarbeitet. Ich will nun die Daten an die Benutzer bringen, und zwar über den Browser genauso wie lokal über GUI.


----------



## bronks (16. Mrz 2006)

EJB und Webservices sind auch nur MVC mit Zwangstrennung der Schichten. Komplex ist das Thema in jedem Fall:

Hier noch ein Link, den ich qualvoll in Google für Dich ausgesucht habe: http://mega.ist.utl.pt/~ic-sod/2003-2004/projecto/javawebapplications/jspservlets/MVC.PDF


----------



## greck (16. Mrz 2006)

Ok, ich denke mit dem Tut kann ich eher was Anfangen. Mit meinen dünnen Skills die Webservices-Festung zu stürmen bringt erst mal nichts.


----------

